# Shutting down the town = stay inside, etc



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I heard the news this morning that the little town near Boston, and I think maybe even Boston is on shut down. No one go outside. Not just don't go anywhere, but do not go outside. (due to loose bomber and maybe friends).

Would you be able to do that on a moments notice? 

I don't think I would like it one bit, and I'm sure in other places on HT that may be discussed and argued, but I think I could and be comfortable - depending on how long it goes on.

And I think of all with medical appts, or hospital ops scheduled. No public transportations, etc.

So, could you just stop your life and stay inside?


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

Seeing as how all schools and most businesses are ordered closed as well, there wouldn't be any place for em to go. Sounds like a 'Nap day' to me. I could do that no problem.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

I'd hope the suspect would kick in my front door with me on the other side with a 12 gauge loaded with 00 buck. But yeah, I could stay in...I'm home all the rum anyway!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I would never subject myself to an obligation to obey such a command.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

I'd be more outraged if they told me I had to go out!


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

Our neighborhood has been on lockdown twice in the almost 14 years I have lived here. Once was only for about 30 minutes but another time was for 4 hours. Both times it was crime related, the first time was a dope deal gone bad with two suspects running through the neighborhood armed, jumping fences to get away from the police. This was before I had my back privacy fence and one of them jumped into my back yard and ran though the yard running right into the path of my son's 20 gauge. A policeman yelled "DON'T SHOOT" so my son didn't, the guy kept running and got about four houses down before an officer tackled him. We were blasted by the police for not staying in the house but technically my son WAS in the house, he was standing right inside his rear bedroom door which opens into the back yard  The second time there were two escaped convicts and one was seen two blocks away from me trying to steal a car. We stayed inside, everything locked, all three of us with our guns loaded and ready should they try to get inside but we went about live as normal, ate dinner, did dishes and played a couple of card games with our weapons at our sides.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

If my staying home for one day could help catch the scumbag who cowardly killed and maimed so many of my fellow residents, then yes, I would do it gladly.

The suspect has already proved no hesitation when it comes to killing innocents. Yeah, right, I would want to go out and about in his path - maybe he could carjack me, I'd send my children out to a school that he might be able to take hostage, I'd want my husband to go to work at a building where the suspect might choose to place a few diversionary bombs. (Hoping the heavy sarcasm is coming through here.)


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

It would be horrible to be stuck in the city.We did have a dangerious person escapee from the local mental instituion once. The choppers flying ovehead while I was out gardening,but never found out what was going on until after it was over. But ya, I could stay in, have alot of weaving,spinning going on right now and it has been raining an awful lot.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Staying home would save lives. Not only your own but that of the people trying to apprehend the suspects. I don't see why anyone would have a problem with that. If you are prepared this should be a good test for you.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

Absolutely! I would be happy to stay inside, out of the way of LEO so that they could do their jobs and catch these scumbags. LE doesn't need any extraneous distractions from civilians.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The question was - could you stay inside all day? Not go out to feed animals, no doc appts?

Not the cause or other -
That's a different argument, and it's being done.

But if you woke up, and were told not to go outside - could you? For a day?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

No, eventually I need to go out and feed. I guess if it was really ,really dangerious, I'd go armed with a back up watching me work, leave the dogs in to protect the house while I'm out.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm not much one for letting someone tell me to stand down and let the "pros" handle it.

If that were my community, I'd be part of the posse......and any community that would deny me the exercise of that DUTY would not long be supported by my further residence.

That said, and this should relieve a great many readers, here......I am a mile from my nearest neighbor and have no intention of moving to town.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Forerunner said:


> I'm not much one for letting someone tell me to stand down and let the "pros" handle it.
> 
> If that were my community, I'd be part of the posse......and any community that would deny me the exercise of that DUTY would not long be supported by my further residence.
> 
> That said, and this should relieve a great many readers, here......I am a mile from my nearest neighbor and have no intention of moving to town.


But, can you stay inside, and not go out to take care of matters, for one day. Sun-up to after sun-down.?


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

No, I couldn't stay inside. Stay home, yes but I have too many outside chores and animals that would suffer if I didn't go outside to tend them.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2008)

Interesting question Angie. It took me a minute to think about it, but it happens all the time in Wyoming. I was just snowed in at my house. I was stuck for two days. Outside animals needed very little care. Got a lot done in the house. If it was summer it might be a different story. However, _everyone_ is armed here. He wouldn't get very far...


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> But, can you stay inside, and not go out to take care of matters, for one day. Sun-up to after sun-down.?


Now Angie.....you know the answer to that.

I've always got my knitting needles. :shrug:


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

AngieM2 said:


> But, can you stay inside, and not go out to take care of matters, for one day. Sun-up to after sun-down.?


This is the city not the country and a very different scenario. Close quarters lots of people creates very different problems for police than it would in the country where your neighbors are farther apart and you can see them coming.

I could stay inside if in the city because I would not have large animals to feed. Here in the country I can see them coming.they would not ask me to stay inside here.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

The animals that I have could manage for one day. They would get really cranky if I didn't come feed if it was winter, but they do have plenty of water and could manage on their own in a crisis. If it were spring, summer, or fall some of them wouldn't even notice whether I made it out or not, since they are on pasture.

If it were winter, I would have someone cover me while I popped out to the porch to grab enough firewood to last a good while. In the summer, we might get a little stuffy if we couldn't unlock/open the downstairs windows. However, I suppose we could, if we stationed an armed guard by each one.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Forerunner said:


> Now Angie.....you know the answer to that.
> 
> I've always got my knitting needles. :shrug:


Yep My thoughts excactly- 
I usually fill the rabbits food at night before bed - so he would be good till the next sundown


----------



## JJohnson (Jun 7, 2012)

If I personally felt my life would be in danger if I left the house I would be able to remain inside all day/night or how ever long needed. But I would not be forced by anyone else. I would make my own judgement an access the risk myself.

There's also a big difference between police asking or giving a safety warning for people to remain in their homes then actually enforcing people to remain in their homes by arresting those who dont comply. News stations warn people all the time to remain indoors during severe thunderstorms or tornado warnings but people are still free to go outside if they choose.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

No problems for us. My critters might not be too happy about being locked up all day, but we always have extra food and water in their barn and chicken house so they would be ok. Only problem I'd have is my dogs going to the bathroom in the house, but I could contain them to the laundry room with papers for easy clean up.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

I believe I could. Hay is out for the cattle...grass is getting green and they are eating that also...and for water they have the creek.

For the chickens. They have feed out at all times...2 kiddie pools for the ducks in there...the water might be dirty...but they would have water.

For the dogs...I would bring them in and fix a space with wood chips for potty. 

I would do my best to stay in.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Sure, would be no problem here. Could do it for days (have done it for days)....I'm a hermit by nature....so I'd be a very happy person. That said....we have no "outside only" animals. I'd only have to let the dog in and out once or twice, but I don't need to go out with him. And if I didn't want to let him out....well....don't tell his doggie buddies, but he's be caught using the cat littler, LOL!!


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

here on the farm with the livestock dogs and trucks tractor ect. id be out proteting my property .a load of garbage destroying any of these things is destroying my food supply and putting my livly hood in jeperdy ,causeing a do or die situation .a sorry from the local athorites (if i'd even get that) would not be adseptable when the wolf came to the door next winter they would not know your name.
If I was still in the city with a bunch of trigger happy scared to death police every where i'd stay in protecting me n mine .


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Yes, city vs country or at least rural would make a huge difference.


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm in the 'burbs, so thank you for this thread; I have cat litter on hand for our bucket toilet, so I need to stock more for the dog as well as a big tray to hold it.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

clearly there is little in the way of outside animals to feed in the metro Boston area 

here there would be those who had to milk , milking stops for no man , if the cows can find the barn so can you , even if you need a rope to get there from the house.

back to the city 
I think if you had a few city chickens , chances are your yard is fenced or some what hidden from the street a brief trip to feed and water while some one watched would be fine or the dog needed to go out and you yard looked clear and you put the dog out on a rope tied to the leash and stayed at the door 


me personally if they locked down my town , the dog would need to go out , but the yard around the house is all fenced , i would let the dog out , let it back in , could i stay in the house , sure no problem . I would still have to work , myself and all my coworkers as long as phones and internet are up would have to work all are equipped to work from home , it comes in very handy wen we can't get to the office after large snow storms , most of us just don't even bother trying to go out if the snow is bad anymore it is part of our business continuity plan.

*but this is why people need 2 weeks food and water in their house , 3 days is good but 2 weeks is better but still easy enough to do , think of all the problems that could happen , tell me one that doesn't get better with 2 weeks food and water in the house (provided the house doesn't get destroyed) , but even if your house gets destroyed and you move in with relatives there is still a weeks food and water for everyone.*

any civil disturbance , whether it be the lawlessness and looting after a storm , hurricane, flood , earth quake or other natural or man made disaster, act of terrorism , bad cop on the loose , your safety is usually much better if you don't have to leave your house , yard ,property, block , or go any distance to try and find food and water or medications.

while at the same time , leaving the emergency facilities , emergency workers to do there work and limiting the number of easily preventable emergencies that occur.

I work in tel-com I can't begin to tell you how ridiculous it is the number of people who if the services or medical clinics are closed for a holiday , a snow storm , or any number of other reasons the phone lines light up at absolutely ridiculous numbers of people calling. people need to learn not to tax the support systems fire police medical unnecessarily and all will be served better by the services that do remain.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I could stay inside all day but I wouldn't, last I checked we still lived in USA and not communist China. I will NOT be imprisoned in my own home while some criminal runs free, we have already given up a lot of our rights because of terrorists and for "our own safety"


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Yes, I could. I have a coffee maker, CNN, piano, violin, banjo and a sweeper. I always have something to do inside and out. Last night after choring, I pulled cut trees and limbs back out of the fence row and field in the pouring rain while I thought about Chewie's family and how tough they have it right now. And I thought about the hundreds of others from the HT community doing similar things and thinking about their family too. I know that I am drifting here, but I can do what I need to keep busy and do what the team needs when needed.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

I would have no problem staying inside and would do so just so that the police wouldn't have to worry about me being out there getting in the way. Even if I were armed, the police have a very tough job with this and NEED the streets and yards to be clear of civilians so that they can take them out if they need to. I would be no hero to run out there and try to shoot this kid who has already killed 4 people and injured dozens of others - even within the last 12 hours. I want the police to focus on the job at hand - not some do-gooder trying to help!

I don't have any outside animals and I have all I need in my home. My only problem would be that not all of our windows/doors are covered so I would most likely staple some sheets up over the windows just in case. But otherwise, it would be life as usual - just inside.


----------



## Jenstc2003 (Apr 4, 2012)

I would have no real problem with it- the dog can do his business inside if the circumstances warranted, and thankfully I don't have any animals outdoors to deal with. Even if I did, though, it would be a situation where I would only go out to do absolute essentials- like feeding if all of their food likely to be empty or water if that was likely to be empty. The police, as others have said, don't usually ask for this for no reason and have to be able to focus on their jobs without unneeded distractions. No, I wouldn't LIKE it, and would fully expect that it was done only under true emergencies which I would probably verify were true, but it could be done.


----------



## farmersonja (Mar 9, 2013)

The dog would have to go out at some point to go to the bathroom, and you better believe that I would be armed. Other than that, I could stay inside. We do not have livestock right now.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

No I could not stay indoors from sun up to sun down. I have a cow to milk and other animals to feed. It would be horrible for my dogs to stay indoors as well. They would hold their bathroom needs to such a degree that it would be cruel to them. They are well trained to not go in the house.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

In this case you have no choice unless you want to be arrested. Some of the reasons for not living in a city. If a big enough risk it could happen in the country. Easy to say you would not but when it comes down to being shot if you do not do as told, most will obey when it is truly needed. I am a first responder and have had to keep people inside. Gas leak is a good example, 1 mistake and someone could blow up the neighborhood. We had chlorine gas at the waterplant, we moved people for their own good when there was a leak.We had people resist at gunpoint but IF they would have done as they wanted they would have died. There are times when it has to be done, like it or not....James


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

A number of years ago we had a number of rail cars derail in a small Wisconsin town , all full of propane gas , and a fire , the were anticipating a blast the size of the one in West Tx , all were evacuated , the few farms close by included the cows missed morning milking but , by mid afternoon the few farmers were escorted back to their farms to milk then escorted back out.

in an area were dairy is the main economy , exceptions were made 

if a wind were to kick up and a ship break it's mourning in Boston harbor you better believe they would escort the tug captain to his tug to get it under control before it cause millions and millions of dollars in damage , and environmental hazard.

this is a move to free up as many police as possible to work the case with as little other stuff needing to be taken care of , and limit the damages and contact with the public.

and if you are forcing an evacuation , your not going to shoot some one who won't leave there house , you may cuff them and drag them on the bus , but shooting an unarmed person even if they are being a jerk and refusing to leave there home will cut short your first responder carreer , i won't say that it will land you in jail as you can shoot people and get away with it in Ill as long as your in uniform , but when your department gets sued you will most likly be let go.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Caring for the animals ----------a challenge

What about haying ----------there is a window and it is a now or never.

Other crops too.

I know I do get a gun for when the bears are passing thur the land and I have to tend the animals. I have run into a very nice moose that did not react mean but could have when checking on a doe, at night, that was ready to kid.

We have gone thur a lock down in NY twice-

Sheriff William Dills was shot. Lock down in the country but we had no farm.
Bizzard of 77. a local died from diabeties she was to be married-- she was burried in her gown. She needed dialsis.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I could. I wouldn't. 

I don't know if other people have noticed, but the perimeters for "danger zones" have been increasing to ludicrous proportions in general, and the ACTUAL danger overplayed.

If I was within 500' of someone holed up with a gun, I'd avoid making myself a target, and yeah I might stay inside rather than exiting stage right. However, if you've ever been to Boston, it is a BIG city, and even with a guy on the loose, chances of him figuring out how to get out of the maze of streets without being detected are pretty small.

The capricious invocation of martial law is one of the most dangerous affronts to freedom, and increasing use can be insidious to a population bathed in fear. It is worst in cities, where large groups of people live in frustration and anger and self-imposed isolation.

I applaud the guys in this video. While there intent was a gag, they defused the reporter building a fear bomb and made him look like the fool he was.

[YouTube]4S6agZ9LuVY[/YouTube]


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

I guess I have a cold hearted attitude, but IMO, if danger is coming and people are warned, if LE is on their doorstep telling them about the problem and offering them transportation to safety, then if they refuse to go, let them stay and risk death on their own. In such a situation, LE has way too many things to do than to stand there arguing with someone who thinks they know better. Leave them to deal with the consequences of their choices and move on to help others who would appreciate it.

I feel this way regarding everything from a hurricane evacuation to a chemical spill or escaped criminal.

Harry, we posted simultaneously. I think the problem in that video is the weather media people trying to make such a big deal of nothing much. However, I would not have wanted my first responder brother to have had to go out and risk his life to save one of the "dancers" from being swept down a storm drain. In some ways, I agree with you. I think people like this should be allowed to go out and do whatever they want. Our population could benefit from a bit of a cull. But as I saw first hand when living in Florida for many years, it is amazing how many of those people scream for help when things go sour, and how many of their families will sue the government for not forcing their idiot relatives to do the right thing.


----------



## katheh (Jul 21, 2012)

I agree with Harry Chickpea.

And maybe it's because I grew up in proximity to Chicago, where people do crazy things and there are shootings, etc all the time, but it feels to me like Boston put their foot in it here.

Our society is full of "only one crazy guy, and he could be anywhere." Are we all gonna stay in our homes forever?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

ovsfarm said:


> I guess I have a cold hearted attitude, but IMO, if danger is coming and people are warned, if LE is on their doorstep telling them about the problem and offering them transportation to safety, then if they refuse to go, let them stay and risk death on their own. In such a situation, LE has way too many things to do than to stand there arguing with someone who thinks they know better. Leave them to deal with the consequences of their choices and move on to help others who would appreciate it.
> 
> I feel this way regarding everything from a hurricane evacuation to a chemical spill or escaped criminal.
> 
> .


I also agree if an evacuation is ordered and a person says no i am staying , you give them the quick run down 

take their name for your records if they will provide it , or , a description of them and the house address if they won't (they are not legally obligated to identify themselves unless driving)

1. i want to let you know there is a significant risk of injury or death associated with staying 

2. if you choose to stay NO emergency resources will be used to come back for you 

3 , ask them to take a sharpie marker and write their name and address on their arm and leg , wrap their drivers license in tin foil and carry it at all times , this way LE can better identify thier body for family later. 

you have now informed them , not violated their rights and saved time , some times you can't save people form themselves 
have a nice day , and move to the next door 


yeah i know i am kind of cold hearted also


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

I could, I would let the dogs out and lock the door behind them since shooting Bob is the only way to get to the door, I suspect I would hear that. The chickens have water but they could be short on food by the end of the day. I back up to a hill with full line of sight so I would see someone coming down the park. 

I would stay in as that's what I like to do most anyway! I also have a mom that needs checking on at assisted living but we would be good unless something happened that she needed to go to the ER or something. Then yes, I would get out.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> and if you are forcing an evacuation , your not going to shoot some one who won't leave there house , you may cuff them and drag them on the bus , but shooting an unarmed person even if they are being a jerk and refusing to leave there home will cut short your first responder carreer , i won't say that it will land you in jail as you can shoot people and get away with it in Ill as long as your in uniform , but when your department gets sued you will most likly be let go.


My point was not if they are putting themselves in danger, I am talking about them putting evryone else around in danger. I too would just let them know the dangers and move on in a weather situation. But 1 wrong move with explosive gas, there are dangers to anyone around. We had a gas station leak and the gasoline ran into both of the sewers, storm and municipal, a misplaced spark could sent up the whole area, killing and general damage. The other was a large propane leak....James


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I will leave my land and home when GOD Almighty tells me to, and then only.

Who's to say, HE might even show up before the "authorities".

Elstwise, I will happily die upon my doorstep.

Call me stubborn, but someone has to counter the absurdity at the other end of the spectrum.


----------



## the mama (Mar 1, 2006)

I live in the "prison" capital of florida. We often go on 'lockdown' for escaped inmates. Its easy stay in the house and shoot who ever runs thru the property. I went to the store today with my son, I didn't really need to go and that is the first time I've left my property in 10 days. BIG difference between city and country. If I was in Boston I would have stayed inside or only in my yard.


----------



## Nate_in_IN (Apr 5, 2013)

I really don't understand how the suspect escaped to this degree. The gun fight witness which reported to NBC said _both_ suspects were involved in a gun-fight with the police. One jumped in a vehicle and crashed through the police barricade. I would have expected the police to have been able to follow. This should have resulted in a couple of blocks getting evacuated if the suspect were able to get inside a building and create a standoff. How does the suspect crash through a police barricade and then become lost in the entire city?


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes i could drop everything and stay in if i needed too.....I probably wouldn't like it, but i could do it..


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

Yes, we could and would. If it kept us and the police officers safer, it would not be that big a deal. Some days (my favorite days!) we only open the door to let the dogs out, so if push came to shove, they can go on paper in the laundry room. It would not be pleasant, but would be preferable to getting shot or many other things.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I have goats to milk & animals to feed. Eggs to gather also. I could not leave my baby chicks for very long without food & water. We are pretty remote, so I hope we don't have to worry about that sort of thing. If it happened, I'd do the best I could to stay indoors, but not at the expense of my animals well being. They are how we eat.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

jwal10 said:


> My point was not if they are putting themselves in danger, I am talking about them putting evryone else around in danger. I too would just let them know the dangers and move on in a weather situation. But 1 wrong move with explosive gas, there are dangers to anyone around. We had a gas station leak and the gasoline ran into both of the sewers, storm and municipal, a misplaced spark could sent up the whole area, killing and general damage. The other was a large propane leak....James


then you couldn't risk shooting them and setting it off yourself , back to my point if it is really necessary your only option is to cuff them and drag them out , but a few tactics like asking them to label themselves with name and address can drive home your seriousness , explaining that anyone who even did something like turning on a light switch that caused a spark that set it all off would be charged with the murder and destruction then asking them to wait in the front yard with no anything that could start a fire or create a spark, besides if they wait in the front yard you haven't asked them to leave their place , but you made it a hole lot easier to cuff them and get them in the bus if it comes to that.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> So, *could you* just stop your life and stay inside?


Pretty much, yes
It's not likely to happen here though, being 7 miles from a one-stoplight town


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

I am just outside the Lock Down area and 13 mi. from the 
Watertown Mall .
We ran to Target to get my Prescription's , Target and the Natick Mall along with the other local mall's , and office parks , were like a ghost town .
My Niece and husband live 1/4 mile from the scene , on the Belmont/Watertown line , and woke up at 7:00 am to armed police in her back yard .
Bob


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Bandit, thanks for the information from up there. If you have time, any thing more from someone there would be appreciated.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I could stay in all day if I was in a city, not that I ever plan to live in a city again, and do it happily if it will help LE to focus on catching the bad guy. Being stubborn just because I can is like cutting off your nose to spite your face. Yeah, I have the right to go out unless martial law is in effect, but that doesn't mean it's the best thing for me to do.

Being out here in the boonies, I'd have to go out to feed the animals, although in a pinch, they would survive missing a meal, but I doubt I'm in much danger here, and I'm armed, anyway. My dog would be barking up a storm if a stranger was here, too.


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

7:55
The radio reporters are reporting Loud Bang's , 
" Flash Bang Hand Grenade's ? 
Also reporting a Chopper Directly Over Him


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Like some others - personally I would have no trouble locking down if need be. We have food water meds and plenty to occupy us  BUT my animals would be another matter and I would eventually have to go out to feed them as they live a mile away from where we live, and they would come marching up the road to find me if I didn't turn up when their bellies dictated 
.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Pretty much, yes
> It's not likely to happen here though, being 7 miles from a one-stoplight town


you have a stop light , we have a flashing red light at the stop sign out on the highway that they just installed about 2 years ago , the nearest red yellow green light is 20 miles

20 miles of corn in every direction during the summer right now its 20 miles of bare fields or winter wheat.

also , probably not very likely to happen here either , every body knows every body it would take all of a few minutes to find the one guy in town that didn't belong


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

I could but I wouldn't.. Thank God I live in the country !!!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> A number of years ago we had a number of rail cars derail in a small Wisconsin town , all full of propane gas , and a fire , the were anticipating a blast the size of the one in West Tx , all were evacuated , the few farms close by included the cows missed morning milking but , by mid afternoon the few farmers were escorted back to their farms to milk then escorted back out.
> 
> in an area were dairy is the main economy , exceptions were made
> 
> ...


I remember that as I live about 15 miles from that town!

Seriously, I would have no issue with the law entering my home and checking it out to see if I were all right. From what I understand, the police knock on doors and ask whoever answers to come outside. They do that so that they can ask questions about who is in the house. That way they can find out if someone is holding others by a weapon. If everything is all right, they enter and check.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

I understand why they wanted people to stay inside. He was already involved in one car jacking. People driving around everywhere would make good targets to do another and get him as far away from there at gunpoint. They would have a harder time tracking him down.

With no one out walking around doing normal things, he had a harder time blending in with the crowds of people. (With him being wounded, he probably couldn't have done that we now know).

If another big gunfight broke out, there was less chance of civilians out in the open being shot by flying bullets. 

Keeping people in and letting the police go about finding the bomber without other people distractions worked out well for everyone in my opinion.

Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

I agree OR. In this case, I would have been happy to keep my family inside and safe so that the police could do their job and get the criminal.

I do find it interesting though that it took a civilian to be released from staying inside to find him. Maybe even the staying inside and stuff made the civilian more aware of what was going on around him?


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

i was concerned that he might have had explosives on his body. If he were in a crowd and got captured, he might have wanted to go out in a blaze of glory.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I could stay inside all day and often do so. My only outdoor critters are poultry and they have feeders and ample water. They aren't going to die if I had to skip a day of caring for them. I could probably skip 3 days. The eggs might start to pile up, though. 

If the garden was in, then I might run into a situation where I needed to water. I can do a portion of it from my 2nd floor window, if need be. I'd just have to run a lot of hose through the house creatively!


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Nate_in_IN said:


> I really don't understand how the suspect escaped to this degree. The gun fight witness which reported to NBC said _both_ suspects were involved in a gun-fight with the police. One jumped in a vehicle and crashed through the police barricade. I would have expected the police to have been able to follow. This should have resulted in a couple of blocks getting evacuated if the suspect were able to get inside a building and create a standoff. How does the suspect crash through a police barricade and then become lost in the entire city?


Is it the the one in the car that escaped or did he create a diversion that allowed the other one to escape?


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I could. I have.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I could easily stay in. In fact, when I think about it, I haven't been outside the house since I got home from work on Thursday. I probably won't be out until I go to work on Tuesday. When the weather improves (assuming it ever does!), I will be in my garden, but in a lock down situation that could wait. 

I hate being ORDERED to do anything, but I hope I have enough common sense to listen to the reasoning behind the order and making the right choice. When we get a reverse 911 call telling us not to drink the water, I don't drink the water.


----------

